# my 94 200sti sentra



## marcosti (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

really nice car... nice classic


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice car...south african chicks are UNBELIEVABLY HOT...those accents make me shit myself hahha


----------

